# When to expect AF on FET cycle



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi

I had FET on Thursday 13th after down regging and HRT.  I know the progestrogen can change my cycle but how do I work out roughly when AF would be due.  I'm normally every 28 days or so but just dont know how to work out when AF would be due with being on a FET cycle.

Obviously I'm praying and hoping very hard that AF doesn't arrive at all.

Anyone please

Thanks

Y x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

If you had a day 3 transfer then I would assume day of ET to be 3 days after O.  So based on a 28 day cycle then you could expect AF to show 11 days after ET.

I hope that is clear.  But I just wanted to point out that on a medicated FET, AF is unlikely to show until you have stopped the progesterone so you are really relying on HPTs.

Good luck.

Sam


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks for that info Sam.

I had heard that it wouldn't arrive until after stopping the progestrogen but the hospital told me it would.  I guess time will tell.  I just hope it stays away for 9 months


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Just bumping this up incase anyone else as an idea.


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Please does anyone else have advice on this.


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

still no AF but wondering if thats the cyclogest


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

yogi 
on my failed cycle AF did not arrive till 4 days after the progesterone stopped......hospital told me i would not bleed when on it at all as it keeps the womb lining thick......

hope that helps
nichola.x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Yogi,

I really don't think AF will come until you stop the progesterone.  In any case you must be very near to test day now aren't you?

Sam


----------



## Kagsy7 (Apr 22, 2006)

On my (failed) ICSI, my AF came somewhere between day 7-14 of progesterone so obviously that doesn't stop it.  Not sure about when your AF will be due....sorry and good luck
Kagsy


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Fresh IVF cycle or natural FETs are different to a medicated FET cycle in that on a medicated FET cycle your body and any subsequent pregnancy is totally dependent on the hormones you are taking to support it.  In a natural cycle FET/fresh IVF your own hormones are in force and any progesterone you take is just back up support.

So if you fall pregnant, which I hope you are, on a totally medicated FET you will need to continue the hormones until 8-12 weeks because they are what support the pregnancy until the placenta takes over.

Sam


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

THanks girls I'm sure you are right and the tablets will keep AF away.  Just heard lots of different woman say different things on here.

Sam test date from hospital is Sunday - Argh!


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Well good luck Yogi.  How are you feeling?

Sam


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks Sam.

To be honest not feeling too confident as I've got no nausea or enlarged breasts or the normal early signs but I guess i will just have to wait and see.


----------

